# Range Rover HSE Luxury | Detailed Car Care | Gtechniq Authorised Detailer



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi again folks, catching up on a few details of late.

Here we had booked in for a minor correction detail, followed by the full Gtechniq TSP, wheels were removed and arches also fully cleaned and dressed, also while off making easier to fully seal.

I collected the car on a Monday morning and the work was to be carried out over 4 days inc the curing period of the sealant.

Upon arrival the car wasn't overly dirty but was evident of lots of tar and contamination, so the car under went the full pre wash/foam/2bm wash/de tar/clay and then inside ready for the polishing.


Untitled by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

So lots of tardis used here..... next job when its was all re washed clayed etc was the wheels off and fully cleaned and arches etc.


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

And a few afters:


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Untitled by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

Then the wheels fully cleaned and sealed with gtechniq c5


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

and then back on the car and all torqued up to the correct setting.


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

The paintwork was then set upon using menzerna ip and then refuned using menzerna rd85, once all correction and refining was complete the paintwork was fully wipe down with panel wipe prior to the application of Gtechniq C1/exo.

Finally all the glass was polished and sealed using Gtechniq G1, interior all hovered and cleaned and dressed.

Finally the after pics.


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr


Detailed Car Care | Range Rover Sport Gtechniq Detail by detailedcarcare, on Flickr

All completed and delivered back to 1 very happy customer.

Thanks for reading guys.

Paul​


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

C1 on glass or do you mean g1? 

Looks great. Lovely big wagon


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

Rascal_69 said:


> C1 on glass or do you mean g1?
> 
> Looks great. Lovely big wagon


Yes G1 typing error :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks good mate, top job!
What did you use on the exhaust tips by the way? They look brand new!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

what a beast...Lovely work done there..


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

Leebo310 said:


> Looks good mate, top job!
> What did you use on the exhaust tips by the way? They look brand new!


Thanks for the comment, the exhausts were polished using 00 grade wire wool and gtechniq metal polish.

Rgds
Paul


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Detailed Car Care said:


> Thanks for the comment, the exhausts were polished using 00 grade wire wool and gtechniq metal polish.
> 
> Rgds
> Paul


Cheers for the quick reply mate and the info!


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks great! :thumb:

Chris


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice! :argie:

This car belongs to Rigsby over on the RRSport forum, it looks great when clean! :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb: What product did you used for de tar?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

tonyy said:


> Great work:thumb: What product did you used for de tar?


Think i read it was Tardis in the write up

As for the M1 good to see the results you can get from it, ive put some on my latest order to try so will see how i get on


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

Chrisr1806 said:


> Very nice! :argie:
> 
> This car belongs to Rigsby over on the RRSport forum, it looks great when clean! :thumb:


That's the 1, a lovely car. :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work and great shine and reflections.


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Stunning finish looks the job, big ol car!!


----------



## V5Ade (Jul 2, 2006)

Is this Orkney grey? Superb gloss!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2014)

V5Ade said:


> Is this Orkney grey? Superb gloss!


Yes Ade, I do believe it is Orkney Grey :thumb:


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

great clean up


----------



## Biglittlebera (Mar 27, 2013)

That's a lot of surface to be working on , but wow great job fella..


----------

